# GORGEOUS Bettas



## Frozen (Jan 4, 2006)

These arn't mine, but I thought they were gorgeous and just wanted to share. Could you buy these types anywhere?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Those are real nice! I never thought much about bettas until my boss "inherited" one from her daughter. She keeps it at work, but I take care of it :mrgreen: . They have more personality than I expected.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah my favorites are the 2nd & 3rd pics. You can buy them from aquabid.com they always have a ton of them on there. I have a betta in my 10g w/platies but I think soon I'll get a pretty one like above. They do cost though!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Them are some beautiful bettas.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all flawed. Good place to start your breeding stock though.


----------

